# Trip to Lake Constance



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi 

En-route to Lake Garda in a few weeks time - trying to work out a good campsite to stop at at Lake constance...

Anybody got any good sites they have found for a 3 night stop over.

I have a set of twins aged 7 and a 2 year old plus the wife of course... 

We are members of the camping and caravvning club and quite fancied a site called gitzenweiler hof - but they said only a 4 night stay in August - is this common with sites?

I did phone the site directly but they wouldnt let me book and just said turn up and take a chance..

With a family i would not wnat to take the risk of it being full

All ideas would be grateful

Thank you

Steve


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

If you arrive on a site in the moring you will get in. If its after 15th August then there should be no problems as that is FRench bank hols and most people head home after that date.

We turned up at lake Titisee in black forest last august and had choice of 4 pitches right next to lake and loads more further back.

Stellplatz is also an option as they are great around the lake
chris


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Steve,

A couple of years ago, we stayed here

http://www.park-camping.com/

Right on the waters edge. Easy cycling into Lindau
Stelplatza right outside ( pay in the campsite), but can be very crowded and not much cheaper than the site really.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Trip to lake Constance*



steveo__ said:


> We are members of the camping and caravvning club and quite fancied a site called gitzenweiler hof - but they said only a 4 night stay in August - is this common with sites?


It's a good site and they have an aire outside. This has electricity, a reasonable size pitch and access to all the site facilities, which are very good indeed. The snag with this site is that it is high above Lindau and a long steep walk down and even longer walk up. We did try it on bikes and I still bear the scars. There are buses from outside.

Down in town there is MH friendly parking in the P&R ( no.9 if I recall rightly) but it is very expensive to stay for any length of time as it is charged hourly ,and much more than the Gitzenweilerhof aire if you want to overnight.

G


----------



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

Just to clarify things a bit more - My kids love swimming pools so perhaps this is a bit of a must...

We will be there from the 4th to the 7th August... so not sure about not booking anything in advance as a very busy time..


----------



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

I keep reading about the "Stelplatza"'s are these simply stop off points where you can refill with water etc or a little more than that?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

steveo__ said:


> I keep reading about the "Stelplatza"'s are these simply stop off points where you can refill with water etc or a little more than that?


Think aires. They're of all sorts, some basically a free car park with a MH servicing point and possibly a socket for an hour's worth of electricity ( via token) to recharge , some well-landscaped and pleasant in themselves with electric hook ups as well as MH service point that charge a reasonable nightly feeand some are almost campsites with full security and grass pitches and quite expensive.

Plenty of photos in the MHF database:

HERE

G


----------



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

Ahh I see - just a stop over point - not really the thing for a family with kids under 10 then - ie no swimming pools... lol

Best keep it to campsites then

Thanx for explaining that


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

steveo__ said:


> Ahh I see - just a stop over point - not really the thing for a family with kids under 10 then - ie no swimming pools... lol


Some of them are next to the municipal swimming pool so keeping all the facilities in one place but yes, they're not the places for a relaxed holiday under the awning.

Hope you find a good set of sites.

G.


----------

